# Happy Birthday Johnnyl



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

*Happy Birthday JohnnyL*

Happy Birthday young man, from the old man...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

HEy! JL! Your B-day? Congrats man!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Johnnyl---hope Its A Great One


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Indeed JohnnyL, Happy Birthday!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Johnnyl!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Johnny!

Have the names been drawn yet? Ooops, wrong thread! 

Have a great day!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Woohoo! Have a good Birthday!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

It's always good when a Johnny has a Birthday!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Mr. J


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya JohnnyL!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great birthday Johnny!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Johnny.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Only a Johnny would get 2 birthday threads


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*








*


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Have a great birthday JL.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday Johnny!!!! Now if you had lived closer you and i could go out tonight LOL.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day Johnny


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Have a frightfully great birthday.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day and many more


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Happpy b-day Johnny!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Awww shucks! Thank you all so so much!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you so much! Really put a smile on my face to see a thread about ME!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A belated Happy Birthday to you my friend. May you live to haunt us for a long long time.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday MAN...sorry i missed ya.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*yay*

Happy birthday Johnnyl! Have a wonderful day:ninja:


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY JL!!!! Sorry I missed it, Hope ya had a great day and that ya got lots of things ya wanted!!!!


----------

